# APR Presents Waterfest 18 - Free ECU, Exhaust & Hardware Installs, Sales Pricing & More!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is proud to be the title sponsor of Waterfest 18 for the 11the year in a row, on July 21st and 22nd at Raceway Park in Englishtown NJ. Stop by to enjoy the APR show cars and Motorsport Race cars, including both APR Audi R8 LMS, and take advantage of great savings on all APR has to offer! 

*On Site ECU Upgrades!* - APR will be on site both days flashing all available ECU Upgrades listed on the APR Website, no matter what the upgrade process may be!

*Free Exhaust Installs!* - APR will be on site installing exhaust systems at the show, free of charge, with two install bays! We will say all day, both days, to finish the job. 

For Exhaust installs, please call (334) 502-5181 to check availability and to setup a time slot:

Available Installs for the show:

- MK6 Golf R RSC Turboback Exhaust System with Stainless Steel Tips
- MK6 Golf R RSC Turboback Exhaust System with Diamond black Tips
- MK6 GTI RSC Turboback Exhaust System
- MK5 Jetta/GLI RSC Turboback Exhaust System
- MK5 GTI RSC Turboback Exhaust System
- MK4 Jetta Turboback Exhaust System
- MK4 GTI Turboback Exhaust System
- A3 2.0T RSC Turboback Exhaust System
- B7 A4 2.0T Full Exhaust System
- B6 A4 1.8T Full Exhaust System
- 2.0T Transverse All Wheel Drive Downpipe Exhaust System
- 2.0T Transverse Front Wheel Drive Downpipe Exhaust System
- 1.8T Transverse Front Wheel Drive Downpipe Exhaust System
- B8 A4 2.0T Downpipe Exhaust System

Exhaust appointments are limited so call today to make sure your spot is reserved! 

*No ECU Upgrade Appointments Necessary!* - You do not need to preregister, place a deposit, or setup an appointment to get an APR ECU Upgrade at Waterfest. Simply show up, speak with an APR representative about what we have to offer, and we'll provide you with a pass to bring in your vehicle for upgrading at the show! We have no cut off time either. We will stay all day, both days, till every car is chipped!

*Free Labor on ECU Upgrades!* - There are no hidden fees or labor charges. The price you see listed on our site is the total amount you'll pay in person at Waterfest!

*Sales Pricing at the Show!* - Take a look at the APR website for our current Waterfest sales prices! 

*Special 2.0T K04 Deal!* - For 2 days only, and only for those attending the show, APR FSI and TSI Transverse K04 Turbocharger Systems will be on sale, with APR software, for $1,999 representing a savings of $650! This is a 1 time sale that will never be offered again and is only available at the show, so stop by if you're looking for more power at a great price! 

*Free Shipping & No Hidden Fees!* - There are no extra charges for items purchased at the show. The prices listed on our website, or at the show, are the prices you pay, no exceptions. If an item runs out of stock, don't worry, you will not pay a cent for shipping!

*Credit Cards & Cash Excepted!* - Don't worry about carrying large sums of money into the show. We accept all major credit and debit cards! If you do have cash, don't worry, we accept cash too. 

*Free Hardware Installs!* - Select APR Hardware (mainly intakes, exhausts, fuel pumps, R1 DV's, etc) purchased at the show will be eligible for a free install by an APR Qualified technician while you enjoy the rest of the show!

*Largest Inventory On Hand* - This year marks the largest inventory APR will have on hand in Waterfest history, even topping last year! This includes APR Hardware and Software, Volkswagen Racing UK hardware, DXD Racing clutches, Brembo Brake systems, APR Apparel, VWR Apparel, and Volkswagen Driver Gear Apparel.

Go APR!

www.goapr.com


----------

